# LED sign kits



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Times are tough! This supply issue sucks! Ive got a customer who’s been wanting to get his sign converted over to LED for a month now and I’m still waiting for the materials.

At another company we did a few of these jobs with a adjustable LED bar that could attach horizontally across the inside of the sign and screw to both sides. It then had some wire hanging off the side that went to a driver and you’d just wire it up. Can’t remember the brand but they went pretty smooth after you did 1 or 2.

My supplier wasn’t able to find me anything like that, so he is ordering some direct wire LED HO tubes that will fit the tombstones and we’re just gonna have to do it that way instead.

Is anybody here getting the kits or are you guys getting direct wire tubes instead?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I've done the tubes.There are others here doing the kits.So far the few signs I've done have had standard length tubes in them so it was easy enough.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

joe-nwt said:


> I've done the tubes.There are others here doing the kits.So far the few signs I've done have had standard length tubes in them so it was easy enough.


My tubes Im waiting on are 5 or 6ft i think. Not standard stock. But we’re also going on 5-6 weeks now that we’ve been waiting.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I use a local LED supplier and so far they have what I need. Chain linked 3 lamp strips for small or odd shaped signs and then larger single LED strips for the larger cans that attach to the sides and flood the can.

Tim.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

A buddy of mine recommended using LED tape lighting instead. And just running some air craft cable across the insides and zip tying it to that.

It’s actually not a bad idea. I can’t think of why it wouldn’t be code compliant. Cant be that hard to get ahold of some tape lights.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

I did one recently with the tubes, was pissed because one of the six didn’t work so had to make a return trip.

Sign Hero


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I did one recently with the tubes, was pissed because one of the six didn’t work so had to make a return trip.
> 
> Sign Hero


Does Keystone make you order through a supplier or can you get those right off the website?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> Does Keystone make you order through a supplier or can you get those right off the website?


I got them from my local SH, I was surprised they actually had them in stock.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

__





LED Modules & Sign Light - LED World Canada


LED Back light modules for Signage, Advertising and Back-lighting, Bright LED module for Channel letter lighting, Available in RGB and White color options




www.ledworld.ca





Tim.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

canbug said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. That’s the stuff my buddy was suggesting to use instead.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

It's surprisingly easy and fast. Really reliable too.

Tim.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

canbug said:


> It's surprisingly easy and fast. Really reliable too.
> 
> Tim.


How do they handle weather changes and humidity?

It doesn’t get super cold where i live, but it does get hot in the summer. Plus it rains a lot.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I have them in signs that have temp ranges from -40C to +40C( -40F to 104F ) in direct sunlight. We don't see a lot of moisture but then the cans are built for that. My oldest install of this style is about 8 yrs without a single failure yet.

Tim.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

canbug said:


> I have them in signs that have temp ranges from -40C to +40C( -40F to 104F ) in direct sunlight. We don't see a lot of moisture but then the cans are built for that. My oldest install of this style is about 8 yrs without a single failure yet.
> 
> Tim.


Good looking out dude!

So how did you attach them across the signs? With wire or something?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Strip out the can and give it a quick wipe first.
They come with sticky backs but also have mounting tabs. I generally stick it and then put in one screw per light as added security. When installing the flood lighting, they mount on the side panels and if I can't screw it, I'll rivet it, a bit more work but a job well done.


Tim


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

canbug said:


> Strip out the can and give it a quick wipe first.
> They come with sticky backs but also have mounting tabs. I generally stick it and then put in one screw per light as added security. When installing the flood lighting, they mount on the side panels and if I can't screw it, I'll rivet it, a bit more work but a job well done.
> 
> 
> Tim


So your only doing the outline of the inside then, right? Your not installing some type of bracket(s) that go across like how the lamps would and securing those string lights to the bracket?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Correct, mounts directly to the can. Depending on the size, you can flood or if smaller or larger, you weave the 3 lamp strips to get good and even coverage. I'll try to find an old picture I have?

Tim.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Tim


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

That looks good. I guess I wasn’t thinking about channel signs.

The one I’m talking about it out by the road and can be seen from both sides of traffic. So there’s no backing to stick it too.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Ya, the larger lights mount to the side and flood the can. I recently did one that was about 8'x14'

Tim


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I've used similar LED modules.
In one sign, a canvas covered front, egg crate on the bottom. So far, no problems.
That particular sign was about 24 inches deep. With the HOs close to the face.
There was no support, so I got some stiffener for metal studs walls and screwed the modules to that.
If I remember, the sign was about 36 inches high, so installed 3 rows of LEDs. I bought weatherproof drivers
Worked very well


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

These babies finally came in last week. I believe the wait time took around 6 weeks total. They looked amazing after the installation. Satco really seems to deliver when it comes to quality.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

If you go with the ballast bypass tubes, make sure you install the surge protector that is an option when buying the tubes. Most driver kits have the surge protector built in.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

kb1jb1 said:


> If you go with the ballast bypass tubes, make sure you install the surge protector that is an option when buying the tubes. Most driver kits have the surge protector built in.


Never heard of this before.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

MHElectric said:


> Never heard of this before.


Last year I did several signs and the tube manufacturer said to install surge protectors. It was a little $8.00 item so I splurged.
It was a RAB SP10KV


----------

